# FaceBook and Myspace Exchange



## pjk (Dec 4, 2007)

*Facebook*

If you have a Facebook account, you should post a link to your profile here. Some of you are already on my list, many arent.

I'll go first:

http://mines.facebook.com/profile.php?id=132801348


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 4, 2007)

http://hs.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1462290152

Yeah, I'm still in high school...


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is mine.
http://hs.facebook.com/profile.php?id=667865689


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 4, 2007)

http://hs.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1154700215#


----------



## hdskull (Dec 6, 2007)

http://hs.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1030950111


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 7, 2007)

http://liberty.facebook.com/profile.php?id=55708806


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 6, 2008)

There isn't any threads for this I'm pretty sure.

Post your social network info here guys(and girls )

*MYSPACE*
www.myspace.com/emoblade1255 

*FACEBOOK*
http://www.new.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=616641373
or just search my name


*AIM*
twistocity

*Yahoo IM*
Don't have one 

*MSN Messenger*
Nope


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 6, 2008)

*FACEBOOK*
search for Stachu Korick..put "asdf" in message

*Yahoo IM*
StachuK1992

Anything else:StachuK1992

e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## Garmon (Sep 6, 2008)

Msn:
[email protected]
http://www.myspace.com/nossadwrnbach this is my band!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 6, 2008)

facebook:

David 'D-Bone' Woner
UPenn '12


----------



## toast (Sep 6, 2008)

Myspace;
myspace.com/animators

Aim;
pitymeimkevin


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

facebook
Look for jules manalang send me a message "i'm from speedsolving."


----------



## pjk (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2106&highlight=facebook


----------



## Brett (Sep 7, 2008)

...since PJK linked to this thread.

http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php?id=567467316


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 7, 2008)

pjk said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2106&highlight=facebook



Alas, your thread did not include myspace profiles, nor IM screen names.


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=832745340


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=748778400
Yep. In high school too.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=1182207417


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=744819916


----------



## Karthik (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php?id=628195128


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=744819916

myspace.com/junhyukkim

aim= x1amk0reanx
junxhyukxkim


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 7, 2008)

aim = stslex


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=502881378


----------



## Musselman (Sep 7, 2008)

.... only use facebook to beat mi friends at tetris.. so make sure you play some tetris if you add me 

http://www.new.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=829865857


----------



## Michael_Wee (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1004966215


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=193110606


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1462345860


----------



## Carson (Sep 7, 2008)

AIM and MSN are listed on your forum rofile.

myspace: http://www.myspace.com/carsonpenticuff


----------



## Mr. E (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/s.php?q...r&init=q&sid=2046df5023c051d92131da60d861d97b


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 7, 2008)

Threads merged.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 7, 2008)

www.facebook.com/hadley.sheffield

www.myspace.com/7vwh


----------



## Kian (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=8804460

haven't checked my myspace in years.


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 14, 2009)

MSN: [email protected]
facebook: http://www.facebook.com/StefanHuber


----------



## Faz (Jun 14, 2009)

facebook: www.facebook.com/fazrulz


----------



## Escher (Jun 14, 2009)

www.facebook.com/rkinneavy


----------



## leeho (Jun 14, 2009)

Everyone has facebook. =[

http://www.myspace.com/leeho123

Bwahahaha


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/LucasZeller

I think that's it.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 14, 2009)

I've got a myspace and a hyves account, but I don't use them

http://www.myspace.com/elmagique
http://d4m4s74.hyves.nl/


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 14, 2009)

here's my facebook, write something in the message with the friend invite saying speedsolving http://www.facebook.com/sam.c.roach


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 14, 2009)

I think I've posted here already...

www.facebook.com/Sa967St


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I think I've posted here already...
> 
> www.facebook.com/Sa967St



Does that link actually work for you? This and most other facebook links posted the last days get me an error message from facebook telling me "Page not found". Only few work for me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 14, 2009)

That link worked for me, but that may be because I'm already a friend of her's.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> That link worked for me, but that may be because I'm already a friend of her's.



seconded 

http://www.facebook.com/waffle.ijm my facebook


----------



## Jhong253 (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/Jhong253


----------



## Edmund (Jun 14, 2009)

Edmund Rothfus
http://www.facebook.com/toyboat


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> That link worked for me, but that may be because I'm already a friend of her's.


Gah. If that's the reason, then facebook sucks. Cause it does give me possible explanations (obsolete or wrong link) but not the one of not being a friend.

Btw: You're all doing this all wrong. This should become one of the icons in the info box left of your posts, just like AIM, MSN, youtube, etc.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/Ec1ipse


----------



## pjk (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > That link worked for me, but that may be because I'm already a friend of her's.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that isn't the reason. I clicked on that link and it worked fine, and she is not on my friends list. I wonder if it has something to do with you being in Germany, or perhaps it is loading a cached page with the error. Have you tried in multiple browsers? Do you have a Facebook account that you can login to and view American profiles? Maybe you need to be logged in to view that particular profile.

I will work on making a Facebook icon on the left eventually when I knock off some other stuff off my list.


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 14, 2009)

Well i feel like a total loser for having a Myspace now but regardless heres the address and if you feel like adding me from here please mention somthing regarding speedsolving.

www.myspace.com/dark_water_ocean

Many thanks-
Damian


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Didn't work in other browsers, either. But when I logged in, it worked. Logged out again, I get the same false error again. Alright, facebook officially sucks.


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Didn't work in other browsers, either. But when I logged in, it worked. Logged out again, I get the same false error again. Alright, facebook officially sucks.



So Myspace wins?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/emr1028?ref=profile

If you don't think that I would recognize your name, just say that you're from speedsolving


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Hmm... where can I see my own username/link? I log in with my email address...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hmm... where can I see my own username/link? I log in with my email address...



Just go to your profile using the button at the top


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... where can I see my own username/link? I log in with my email address...
> ...



That just results in this ugly thing:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1264415679&ref=profile


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 14, 2009)

vanity urls don't work yet for people who joined after a certain date


> At this time only users who have registered for Facebook before June 9th, 2009 are eligible to obtain a username. All other users will be allowed to register a username in the near future. We apologize for any inconvenience.


http://www.facebook.com/username/


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Alright, after some googling I found out they just created this and I still had to create a username and how. So now I have this (almost too obvious to mention):
http://www.facebook.com/stefan.pochmann

Thanks ****, that's the URL I found, too. I've had my account for a while already, so that was not the problem. Problem was that nowhere on my facebook pages I could find this username thing even mentioned. Had to find that URL in someone's blog.


----------



## pjk (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Alright, after some googling I found out they just created this and I still had to create a username and how. So now I have this (almost too obvious to mention):
> http://www.facebook.com/stefan.pochmann
> 
> Thanks ****, that's the URL I found, too. I've had my account for a while already, so that was not the problem. Problem was that nowhere on my facebook pages I could find this username thing even mentioned. Had to find that URL in someone's blog.


Restricting viewing of profiles due to being logged in is quite stupid, I'd agree. They do it so it forces you to register to view a friends profile. It works out quite well for Facebook. But if you have a profile anyway, it shouldn't really affect you because you can easily login.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Alright, after some googling I found out they just created this and I still had to create a username and how. So now I have this (almost too obvious to mention):
> http://www.facebook.com/stefan.pochmann
> 
> Thanks ****, that's the URL I found, too. I've had my account for a while already, so that was not the problem. Problem was that nowhere on my facebook pages I could find this username thing even mentioned. Had to find that URL in someone's blog.


I found it in the help pages.
glad there is one


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

pjk said:


> Restricting viewing of profiles due to being logged in is quite stupid, I'd agree.


I don't mind *that* they restrict it, I mind *how* they do it.



pjk said:


> if you have a profile anyway, it shouldn't really affect you because you can easily login.


But I don't get a message like "You need to login to see this profile". I get "This does not exist". That doesn't make me login to see the profile, that makes me stop and do something else. And maybe I'll think the person who gave me the link is a dork.


----------



## pjk (Jun 14, 2009)

I get a message saying "You need to be logged in to view this profile.". That is a bit odd.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Jun 15, 2009)

Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/edwardtimliu

MSN:
[email protected]


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/masteroflogic

If anyone wants to.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 15, 2009)

Well my MSN is [email protected].

Never really cared enough to make a facebook or myspace.


----------



## qazefth (Jun 21, 2009)

mine http://www.facebook.com/harithnaim


----------



## eeskaatt (Jun 21, 2009)

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/scottllewelpacaldo

and please put "cuber" in your message because I usually group my friends like "Highschool" , "College" , "Random" and "Cubers".

and i don't want you to end up in the random group


----------



## shelley (Jun 21, 2009)

If you don't know who's who without having them add a note with your friend request, are they really your friend?


----------



## qazefth (Jun 21, 2009)

I only add people that I know...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 21, 2009)

Okay, my old FaceBook got messed up and I had to make a new one.


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000022288106&ref=name


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 10, 2009)

my myspace

http://www.myspace.com/sub_zero83


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 11, 2009)

add me fellow cubers!!
www.curtiskober.tk


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 11, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I know...not StachuK1992!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I know...not StachuK1992!




I actually have a StachuK1992 account, and would use that, but myspace sucks, and won't tell me my pass that I forget, and won't let me get it in any way.

If I had access, I'd totally use the StachuK1992 one.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=berit+johnson&init=quick#/cubingfreak?ref=profile


----------



## Dodgechargerrt30 (Aug 24, 2010)

*My Facebook*

http://www.facebook.com/DCmagic3000

Facebook was being really Gay when i posted this i went through and started trying to add people and kept getting error messages.

Edit: i just realized this thread is OLD


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 24, 2010)

Isn't there a FB think under the post count?


----------



## Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Isn't there a FB think under the post count?



Not everyone is able to use it because you have to do some phone number stuff with facebook.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there a FB think under the post count?
> ...



Privacy settings?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/jmsgears1


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 24, 2010)

Might as well.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001030046061

http://www.myspace.com/hungry_azn


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/ashmnafa/


----------



## Bryan (Aug 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there a FB think under the post count?
> ...



Huh? Just go to http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile and put in your facebook link. To find your Facebook link, go to Facebook, click on your "Info", and look where it says "Facebook Profile:" Put in just the last part (after the facebook.com/)

No phone required.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2010)

To the left, to the left.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 7, 2010)

www.facebook.com/theholy1


----------

